# How long should I keep on the E collar after neutering?



## darrenito

Scrappy was neutered on Friday and has been wearing the collar ever since. Needless to say he hates it and looks miserable with it on. He does try to lick his wound with the collar on. The vet said to keep it on for 7 days but I think that its a little too long. He has no external stitches as they used a glue to seal it up. How many days should we keep it on? We have since switched over to a soft e collar which seems more comfortable but he still tries to rip it off all day long!


----------



## DogPaw

With any of my dogs that were fixed, any that wouldn't leave the incision alone, I put roll on deodorant around the incision. This kept them from licking or chewing at it, mainly the females. 

As far as how long to keep it on? If the vet said 7 days then I would keep it on for that amount of time. You want the incision completely healed so that there is no chance of him chewing or licking to the point it gets infected. Or worse, re-opens it.


----------



## lucidity

Between 7-10 days, usually. Did your vet give any specific instructions? Besides to keep it on for 7 days?

It's really important to have it on. You don't want to risk him licking his stitches and get the wound infected. You can use the regular collar, dogs adjust to it really easily. By the end of day 2, my pup actually liked his collar and it didn't bug him at all till the end of 10 days.

Just remove it during walks and mealtimes, then put it back on.

ETA: my vet used glue on my dog as well, it makes no difference from stitches in that if the dog licks the wound, it'll STILL get infected. So please have the collar on for 7 days.


----------



## Jod-dog

With glue, it's also easier to lick it open. Ever have them glue a cut on you? I did, the first or second time it got wet, the whole glue seal fell off, and I was open again. Now have a great scar on my thumb.


----------



## HarleysMomy1

My dog Harley just got neutered last Wednesday. My vet never gave me an E-Collar so when I went back when I was worried about how bruised the area it had gotten I asked for one and my vet said to keep it on him for about a week or until he stops licking at it or until it fully heals. I am just so happy that he doesnt try to take it off but it does get in the way for him. He bumps into everybody. Especially when going up and down the stairs and if I know he is behind me I try to pretty much run down or he will "goose" me in the behind with the E-Collar.


----------



## Cinch

Yes, he looks miserable but the e-collar is there for a reason. The 7 days isn't a number that your vet pulled out of the air to make your pups life more miserable. It's because that's how long it takes to heal (on average) so that the dog can't do much damage to it.

My cocker has been in an e-collar for almost two weeks due to an eye removal and if I take it off her I am sitting right next to her. Maybe give your little guy a little time off with it (with you right next to him) and then put it back on. But, really, 7 days of having that on isn't nearly as big of deal as the damage he could do if it was taken off to early.


----------



## MissyP

Bayley didn't wear his cone of shame post-neutering, he was too short & fat to reach his stitches  But he did have to wear one for 10 days after his eye surgery


----------



## MarcusDolby

HarleysMomy1 said:


> Especially when going up and down the stairs...


My vet told me not to allow our pup to walk up or down stairs as it might cause the stitches to pull/tear. Same with running or hopping up to get something. Just a thought.


----------

